# Full Screen Games With Dual Monitors



## RX7 (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm new here, but here it goes. Every time I play a full screen game, ex: Counter-Strike, and when it's not in the native resolution of my primary monitor, everything on my second monitor is moved to different places. All minimized windows and everything that is not maximized to the entire desktop and every widget from yahoo widgets are moved to my primary monitor in the middle. If anybody knows how to fix this problem, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

are you using a multi monitor program such as multimon?


----------

